

Deep C# - Chapter One of ebook - mikejuk
http://www.i-programmer.info/ebooks.html

======
acg
Hideous page layout in all browsers I tried, made it very difficult to read.
The content isn't bad but the site is slapped together open-source CMS.

At least at the time I tried it, it gave more space to google ads than
content. That is between the site failing entirely with MySQL errors.

